# Thank you all



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the support.

I got my first small SW set up here on the forum on Dec 18 without having a clue how complicated SW hobby. Even now, I have no clue what I am really doing. Today I have this 80G tank and my family and friends enjoy it. It would not happen without this forum and all people who provided support, advice and much more. I really appreciate it and thank you for it.
Regards,

Sig

P.S. Ozi, your can can see your baby there



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome looking tank. I can see the corals we picked up yesterday and still see some more room to add more  haha


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

You've got a beautiful aquarium for someone that's new to saltwater!!! 
I like the rocks now better than at first, and the corals are doing great.
I'm happy for my anemone to be in that tank. I hope it gives you lots of babies  
I can't wait for the day I can get a bigger tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

get bigger thank and I will give you babies

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

tank looks great sig. i hope mine can look as great as that 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, you didnt waste any time filling it up with corals..

Very nice looking tank, you guys must be enjoying it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

We do, but I promised to vacuum the house every sunday  in return for allowing so many corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, for how long? Can you stop vacuuming if you stop buying?


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet looking tank!! Love the rock scape and everything looks so healthy!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> We do, but I promised to vacuum the house every sunday  in return for allowing so many corals


Are you still vacuuming the house?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Dave is bored. That's why he's necro posting.

...and we made this guy a mod?


----------

